# Installation Problems with Cinergy Hybrid T XS [solved]

## BlueShadow

Hi

I tried installing my Terratec Cinergy Hybrid T USB XS according to http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Em2880#Installation but I'm stuck at the moment.

The Problem is, that after modprobe em2880_dvb which works and many other modules get loaded to, there should be an /dev/dvb/... or /dev/video0 but there isn't.

after modprobe em2880_dvb lsmod shows this:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

mt2060_tuner            2048  0 

xc3028_tuner            6596  0 

tuner                  53484  2 mt2060_tuner,xc3028_tuner

em2880_dvb             11908  0 

em28xx                 75840  1 em2880_dvb

compat_ioctl32           896  1 em28xx

ir_common              24580  1 em28xx

v4l1_compat            13956  1 em28xx

v4l2_common            14464  2 tuner,em28xx

videodev                7040  1 em28xx

tveeprom               13328  1 em28xx

dvb_core               71912  1 em2880_dvb

mt352                   5380  1 em2880_dvb

zl10353                 4164  1 em2880_dvb

drx3975d                4036  1 em2880_dvb

snd_pcm_oss            46560  0 

snd_mixer_oss          15680  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            30976  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6080  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                48400  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_usb_audio          70720  0 

snd_usb_lib            13504  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_rawmidi            20384  1 snd_usb_lib

snd_seq_device          6796  3 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd_hwdep               7236  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_intel8x0           28380  0 

snd_ac97_codec         92576  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            1792  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                78024  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_usb_audio,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              20356  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          8264  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

hci_usb                13588  2 

ehci_hcd               27208  0 

uhci_hcd               29072  0 

usbcore               112260  8 em2880_dvb,em28xx,snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_lib,hci_usb,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

fglrx                 388524  8 

```

dmesg shows this:

```
Linux video capture interface: v1.00

em28xx v4l2 driver version 0.0.1 loaded

usbcore: registered new driver em28xx

/root/terratec/v4l-dvb/v4l/mt2060-tuner.c: mt2060_module_init

usb 4-3: USB disconnect, address 7

usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 4-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
```

According to other posts, dmesg should show more output afterwards about firmware loaded and so on.

I hope someone can help me. Thx

----------

## BlueShadow

this problem is solved now. It was the driver that did not support this Card yet. Does now. Great work.

----------

## doitux

Please can you tell me how you installed the em2880-dvb module? 

with "hg clone http://linuxtv.org/hg/~mrechberger/v4l-dvb" or did you use the "media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg"-ebuild?

can you tell me what a kernel-config you use? enabled or disabled dvb and v4l cores in the kernel?

i get these errors if i tried "modprobe em2880-dvb"

WARNING: Error inserting em28xx (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/media/video/em28xx/em28xx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting em2880_dvb (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/media/video/em28xx/em2880-dvb.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

em28xx: Unknown symbol ir_codes_pinnacle2

em28xx: Unknown symbol ir_codes_em_terratec2

em28xx: Unknown symbol ir_codes_em_pinnacle_usb

em2880_dvb: Unknown symbol em28xx_i2c_call_clients

em2880_dvb: Unknown symbol em28xx_unregister_extension

em2880_dvb: Unknown symbol em28xx_register_extension

Can anybody tell me whats wrong here?

thx for help

doitux

----------

## NightDragon

Hello!

Your are not alone  :Wink: 

I have the same problems too as doitux

And i don't know how to use the drivers right.

The Ebuild v4l-dvb-hg provides an driver too, but seems he doesn't  create the device-node.

So i did some checks and saw that my device has anothe id. so i start emerge, press Ctrl+Z, modified the em28xx-cards.c and tried again: no chance/no change...

Sh***

Hm... so ... tried it with hg clone and with emerge, without success...

Hope there is a solution near the next time, otherwise i will try to change the card in the job.

----------

## BlueShadow

Hello,

I used the driver from Markus Rechberger (v4l-dvb-merge) with "hg clone http://linuxtv.org/hg/~mrechberger/v4l-dvb-merge". There are several different versions of this card on the market. Check the  device ID with lsusb. Mine was not yet supported by the driver, but Markus did include it. Cannot post my ID now, because I don't have the card at hand. I can post it tomorrow.

@NightDragon: Could be the same problem as mine. If it doesn't work with markus' driver ask him on http://linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Talk:Em2880

I use suspend2-sources-2.6.16-r8. I did not enable v4l in the kernel (I think the driver does include this). Only DVB-support and the DVB-core as module. And DVB-USB also as module (not sure if this is needed)

I hope this can help

----------

## BlueShadow

Ok, my device ID from lsusb:

```
0ccd:005e
```

----------

## luftdufd

Hi everybody!

I have also problems with this stick.

I have no V4l or in my kernel only dvb and dvb-core as module.

after installing the merge tree i get following output:

I just want to get analogTV working:

```

modprobe em28xx

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

em28xx v4l2 driver version 0.0.1 loaded

em28xx new video device (0ccd:005e): interface 0, class 255

em28xx #0: Alternate settings: 8

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 0, max size= 0

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 1, max size= 0

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 2, max size= 1448

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 3, max size= 2048

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 4, max size= 2304

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 5, max size= 2580

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 6, max size= 2892

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 7, max size= 3072

attach_inform: eeprom detected.

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 00: 1a eb 67 95 cd 0c 5e 00 d0 12 5c 03 9e 40 de 1c

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 10: 6a 34 27 57 46 07 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 20: 46 00 01 00 f0 10 31 00 b8 00 14 00 5b 1e 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 30: 00 00 20 40 20 6e 02 20 10 01 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 34 03 54 00 65 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 70: 72 00 72 00 61 00 54 00 65 00 63 00 20 00 45 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 80: 6c 00 65 00 63 00 74 00 72 00 6f 00 6e 00 69 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 90: 63 00 20 00 47 00 6d 00 62 00 48 00 00 00 40 03

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom a0: 43 00 69 00 6e 00 65 00 72 00 67 00 79 00 20 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom b0: 48 00 79 00 62 00 72 00 69 00 64 00 20 00 54 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom c0: 20 00 55 00 53 00 42 00 20 00 58 00 53 00 20 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom d0: 28 00 32 00 38 00 38 00 32 00 29 00 00 00 1c 03

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom e0: 30 00 36 00 30 00 39 00 30 00 32 00 30 00 30 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom f0: 32 00 32 00 35 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

EEPROM ID= 0x9567eb1a

Vendor/Product ID= 0ccd:005e

AC97 audio (5 sample rates)

500mA max power

Table at 0x27, strings=0x409e, 0x1cde, 0x346a

em28xx-video.c: requesting em28xx-audio!

em28xx-video.c: requesting em2880-dvb!

em28xx #0: V4L2 VBI device registered as /dev/vbi0

em28xx #0: V4L2 device registered as /dev/video0

em28xx #0: Found Terratec Hybrid XS Secam (2)

usbcore: registered new driver em28xx

```

Problems:

-No firmware is loaded ( doesn't try to)

- Found Terratec Hybrid XS Secam (is this the cinergy HYBRID T USB XS) --> is this correct?

-when trying to watch with tvtime i just get a black screen and it says : couldn't open /dev/mixer

- when i start tvtime-scanner and then tvtime it says:

em28xx: Invalid argument 

Cannot open /dev/video and

```

 Your capture card driver: em28xx [Terratec Hybrid XS Secam (2)/1-2/1]

    does not support studio-quality colour images required by tvtime.

    This is a hardware limitation of some cards including many

    low-quality webcams.  Please select a different video device to use

    with the command line option --device.

```

Hope somebody can help me.

My device id is 0ccd:005e

greets luftdufd

----------

## BlueShadow

First of all something in general. For problems concerning the em28xx driver, have a look at http://linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Talk:Em2880 . There you can also ask Markus Rechberger (wrote the driver) directly.

@luftdufd:

firmware: Have you done the firmware thingy described in the installation instructions? This doesn't seem to be the problem, it doesn't even try to load it. But just to make sure. Then, do you have I2C Support in your kernel or something ? I'm not sure, but I think the firmware loading has to do something with this I2C thing. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. I have the following enabled in the kernel:

```

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

CONFIG_I2C_I810=y (choose your chipset here)

```

And try also to activate The "Userspace firmware loading support" under "Device Drivers" --> "Generic Driver Options". Cannot garantee anything, but can't hurt trying. 

Terratec Hybrid XS Secam: Yes this is correct. I don't know if it is really working in SECAM mode or if this just stands there. This would not be optimal. But it works.

Analog-TV: I never tried Analog-TV. I don't have a clue about this. But there is a post in the Em2880 Talk about this device and Analog-TV. Seems it is not yet supported fully. Have a look.

greets too

----------

## kdag

higher in this thread i find the same problem im having, 

```

dmesg:

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

em28xx v4l2 driver version 0.0.1 loaded

usbcore: registered new interface driver em28xx
```

the firmware is uncompressed and in place:

```
localhost fluxus-0.12rc2 # ls /lib/firmware/

firmware.tgz                      xc3028_BG_PAL_NICAM_B.i2c.fw         xc3028_DTV78_2633.i2c.fw         xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_A2_LCD_NOGD.i2c.fw

firmware_v2.tgz                   xc3028_BG_PAL_NICAM_B_MTS.i2c.fw     xc3028_DTV7_2620.i2c.fw          xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_A2_MTS.i2c.fw

firmware_v3.tgz                   xc3028_DK_PAL_A2.i2c.fw              xc3028_DTV7_2633.i2c.fw          xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_BTSC.i2c.fw

ipw2100-1.3-LICENSE               xc3028_DK_PAL_A2_MTS.i2c.fw          xc3028_DTV8_2620.i2c.fw          xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_BTSC_LCD.i2c.fw

ipw2100-1.3-i.fw                  xc3028_DK_PAL_NICAM.i2c.fw           xc3028_DTV8_2633.i2c.fw          xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_BTSC_LCD_NOGD.i2c.fw

ipw2100-1.3-p.fw                  xc3028_DK_PAL_NICAM_MTS.i2c.fw       xc3028_FM.i2c.fw                 xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_EIAJ.i2c.fw

ipw2100-1.3.fw                    xc3028_DK_SECAM_A2_DK1.i2c.fw        xc3028_FM_INPUT1_init0.i2c.fw    xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_EIAJ_LCD.i2c.fw

xc3028_8MHz_MTS_init0.i2c.fw      xc3028_DK_SECAM_A2_DK1_MTS.i2c.fw    xc3028_FM_init0.i2c.fw           xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_EIAJ_LCD_NOGD.i2c.fw

xc3028_8MHz_init0.i2c.fw          xc3028_DK_SECAM_A2_L_DK3.i2c.fw      xc3028_I_PAL_NICAM.i2c.fw        xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_MTS.i2c.fw

xc3028_BG_PAL_A2_A.i2c.fw         xc3028_DK_SECAM_A2_L_DK3_MTS.i2c.fw  xc3028_I_PAL_NICAM_MTS.i2c.fw    xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_MTS_LCD.i2c.fw

xc3028_BG_PAL_A2_A_MTS.i2c.fw     xc3028_DTV6_ATSC_2620.i2c.fw         xc3028_L'_SECAM_NICAM.i2c.fw     xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_MTS_LCD_NOGD.i2c.fw

xc3028_BG_PAL_A2_B.i2c.fw         xc3028_DTV6_ATSC_2633.i2c.fw         xc3028_L_SECAM_AM.i2c.fw         xc3028_MTS_init0.i2c.fw

xc3028_BG_PAL_A2_B_MTS.i2c.fw     xc3028_DTV6_QAM_2620.i2c.fw          xc3028_L_SECAM_NICAM.i2c.fw      xc3028_init0.i2c.fw

xc3028_BG_PAL_NICAM_A.i2c.fw      xc3028_DTV6_QAM_2633.i2c.fw          xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_A2.i2c.fw

xc3028_BG_PAL_NICAM_A_MTS.i2c.fw  xc3028_DTV78_2620.i2c.fw             xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_A2_LCD.i2c.fw

```

but, for some unknown reason the firmware doesnt load.

any help appreciated, i used to have the card cinergy XS working for analog tv before, but i changed kernel and now it doesnt work... v4l is disabled in the kernel.

tx!

/a

----------

## NightDragon

First: Hello from Austria to Switzerland  :Wink: 

As i know, there are different Firmware-Packages for Different DVB-Sticks.

So you have to put the right package into /lib/firmware

Which Kind of Stick are you using?

(Please post also the output of lsusb)

----------

## kdag

Cinergy XS USB ID 0ccd:0042 TerraTec under kernel 2.6.21 gentoo-sources not loading firmware version 3 or 2 or 1.

i have reported the case to the driver developer, here: 

http://mcentral.de/wiki/index.php/Talk:Em2880#Cinergy_XS_USB_under_kernel_2.6.21_gentoo-sources_not_loading_firmware

but any light people here can give me is very much appreciated. 

cheers,

/a

----------

## NightDragon

Okay, seems we have the same one.

Have look there: http://mcentral.de/wiki/index.php/Em2880#Installation

You will find 4 lists with different kinds of devices.

Each List uses it's own set of firmware.

So you have to try.

As i remember i used V3 for my Stick.

HTH,

Nighty

----------

## kdag

yeap, i have tried them all already... could you post your ls /lib/firmware so i can compare the contents.

tx!

/a

----------

## NightDragon

There are no different Names. Correct me if I'm wrong:

ls /lib/firmware

```

BCM2033-FW.bin

BCM2033-MD.hex

BCM-LEGAL.txt

digiface_firmware.bin

digiface_firmware_rev11.bin

emagic

emu

ipw3945.ucode

multiface_firmware.bin

multiface_firmware_rev11.bin

xc3028_8MHz_init0.i2c.fw

xc3028_8MHz_MTS_init0.i2c.fw

xc3028_BG_PAL_A2_A.i2c.fw

xc3028_BG_PAL_A2_A_MTS.i2c.fw

xc3028_BG_PAL_A2_B.i2c.fw

xc3028_BG_PAL_A2_B_MTS.i2c.fw

xc3028_BG_PAL_NICAM_A.i2c.fw

xc3028_BG_PAL_NICAM_A_MTS.i2c.fw

xc3028_BG_PAL_NICAM_B.i2c.fw

xc3028_BG_PAL_NICAM_B_MTS.i2c.fw

xc3028_DK_PAL_A2.i2c.fw

xc3028_DK_PAL_A2_MTS.i2c.fw

xc3028_DK_PAL_NICAM.i2c.fw

xc3028_DK_PAL_NICAM_MTS.i2c.fw

xc3028_DK_SECAM_A2_DK1.i2c.fw

xc3028_DK_SECAM_A2_DK1_MTS.i2c.fw

xc3028_DK_SECAM_A2_L_DK3.i2c.fw

xc3028_DK_SECAM_A2_L_DK3_MTS.i2c.fw

xc3028_DTV6_ATSC_2620.i2c.fw

xc3028_DTV6_ATSC_2633.i2c.fw

xc3028_DTV6_QAM_2620.i2c.fw

xc3028_DTV6_QAM_2633.i2c.fw

xc3028_DTV7_2620.i2c.fw

xc3028_DTV7_2633.i2c.fw

xc3028_DTV78_2620.i2c.fw

xc3028_DTV78_2633.i2c.fw

xc3028_DTV8_2620.i2c.fw

xc3028_DTV8_2633.i2c.fw

xc3028_FM.i2c.fw

xc3028_FM_init0.i2c.fw

xc3028_FM_INPUT1_init0.i2c.fw

xc3028_init0.i2c.fw

xc3028_I_PAL_NICAM.i2c.fw

xc3028_I_PAL_NICAM_MTS.i2c.fw

xc3028_L_SECAM_AM.i2c.fw

xc3028_L_SECAM_NICAM.i2c.fw

xc3028_L'_SECAM_NICAM.i2c.fw

xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_A2.i2c.fw

xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_A2_LCD.i2c.fw

xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_A2_LCD_NOGD.i2c.fw

xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_A2_MTS.i2c.fw

xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_BTSC.i2c.fw

xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_BTSC_LCD.i2c.fw

xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_BTSC_LCD_NOGD.i2c.fw

xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_EIAJ.i2c.fw

xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_EIAJ_LCD.i2c.fw

xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_EIAJ_LCD_NOGD.i2c.fw

xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_MTS.i2c.fw

xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_MTS_LCD.i2c.fw

xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_MTS_LCD_NOGD.i2c.fw

xc3028_MTS_init0.i2c.fw

yamaha

```

BTW... delete all xc3028 files before unpacking a new set. Maybe they aren't replaced.

And a second important thing would be, to restart the system after unpacking.

Ahm... isn't there a setting withing the kernel about loading firmware generally ?

----------

## kdag

uhmm this is what i have from version 3 uncompressed after deleting the old ones... i cannot see the problem... and what you mention about the in-kernel firmware loader i should have otherwise i guess the firmware for my midi keyboard wont work..

i will double check on that..

and yes, thanks for your help  :Smile: 

/a

```

 # ls -lah /lib/firmware/

total 907K

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 2.7K May 13 22:11 .

drwxr-xr-x 11 root root 4.1K Mar  7 15:30 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  14K May 13 22:11 UKS11LDR.SYS

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  144 May 13 19:32 cinergy_firmwares

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  18K Dec  1 17:52 firmware_v3.tgz

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  12K Mar  7 20:30 ipw2100-1.3-LICENSE

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 197K Mar  7 20:30 ipw2100-1.3-i.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 192K Mar  7 20:30 ipw2100-1.3-p.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 205K Mar  7 20:30 ipw2100-1.3.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 8.7K Oct 19  2006 xc3028_8MHz_MTS_init0.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 8.7K Oct 19  2006 xc3028_8MHz_init0.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  170 Nov 18 13:02 xc3028_BG_PAL_A2_A.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  170 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_BG_PAL_A2_A_MTS.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  162 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_BG_PAL_A2_B.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  171 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_BG_PAL_A2_B_MTS.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  162 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_BG_PAL_NICAM_A.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  170 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_BG_PAL_NICAM_A_MTS.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  162 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_BG_PAL_NICAM_B.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  170 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_BG_PAL_NICAM_B_MTS.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  162 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_DK_PAL_A2.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  170 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_DK_PAL_A2_MTS.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  162 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_DK_PAL_NICAM.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  171 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_DK_PAL_NICAM_MTS.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  162 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_DK_SECAM_A2_DK1.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  170 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_DK_SECAM_A2_DK1_MTS.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  162 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_DK_SECAM_A2_L_DK3.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  170 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_DK_SECAM_A2_L_DK3_MTS.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  150 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_DTV6_ATSC_2620.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  150 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_DTV6_ATSC_2633.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  150 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_DTV6_QAM_2620.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  150 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_DTV6_QAM_2633.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  150 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_DTV78_2620.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  150 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_DTV78_2633.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  150 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_DTV7_2620.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  150 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_DTV7_2633.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  150 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_DTV8_2620.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  150 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_DTV8_2633.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  136 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_FM.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 8.6K Oct 19  2006 xc3028_FM_INPUT1_init0.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 8.6K Oct 19  2006 xc3028_FM_init0.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  162 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_I_PAL_NICAM.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  170 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_I_PAL_NICAM_MTS.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  162 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_L'_SECAM_NICAM.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  172 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_L_SECAM_AM.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  162 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_L_SECAM_NICAM.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  162 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_A2.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  162 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_A2_LCD.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  162 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_A2_LCD_NOGD.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  170 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_A2_MTS.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  163 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_BTSC.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  162 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_BTSC_LCD.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  162 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_BTSC_LCD_NOGD.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  162 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_EIAJ.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  162 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_EIAJ_LCD.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  162 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_EIAJ_LCD_NOGD.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  170 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_MTS.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  170 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_MTS_LCD.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  170 Oct 19  2006 xc3028_MN_NTSCPAL_MTS_LCD_NOGD.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 8.7K Oct 19  2006 xc3028_MTS_init0.i2c.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 8.7K Nov 18 13:02 xc3028_init0.i2c.fw

```

----------

